# Flat Panel Monitor ?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think you need a hdmi cable but I am not certain.


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

I use a HDMI cable to connect my computer to my TV. Works great.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

How long is the cable run?


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Depends on connections available for the TV, but you can do HDMI, composite,svideo over cat5 using baluns. You can use a product called rapidrun I think its called to run all kinds of stuff with different ends on them including VGA if your TV has that type of input.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jakeparr said:


> How long is the cable run?


No more than 12'.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

If its that short, VGA or hdmi, depending on what the computer can give and what the tv can take. Longer and go cat6

Don't bother buying cables retail. Monoprice.com in the states, infinitecables in Canada 

50 foot hdmi for 20 bucks or something if you know where to look


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Eyeball it*



GEORGE D said:


> Customer wants a flat Panel tv/ monitor to hook a computer to to use as a message board. My question is, can this be achieved with a regular tv? If so, what type of cable between tv and computer? Again, as obvious as it is, I have no clue about data/low v stuff, so bash all you want!


So look at the back of the TV and then look at the computer and see which ones work.
For me first choice would be HDMI, one cable


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds easy enough, thanks to all for input!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Customer wants a flat Panel tv/ monitor to hook a computer to to use as a message board. My question is, can this be achieved with a regular tv? If so, what type of cable between tv and computer? Again, as obvious as it is, I have no clue about data/low v stuff, so bash all you want!


 
Try this http://www.redlion.net/Products/HumanMachineInterface/ProducTVityStation/ProducTVityStation.html


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

a monitor is cheaper then a tv....


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

John said:


> Try this http://www.redlion.net/Products/HumanMachineInterface/ProducTVityStation/ProducTVityStation.html


Nice find, but at $3,200 it would be a hard sell on this customer.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Nice find, but at $3,200 it would be a hard sell on this customer.


Couldn't some cheap software or such do the same thing basically?


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Couldn't some cheap software or such do the same thing basically?


Well, if all you want is cheap digital signage software you could give Xibo http://xibo.org.uk/ or Concerto http://www.concerto-signage.org/ a try.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Couldn't some cheap software or such do the same thing basically?





kenc said:


> Well, if all you want is cheap digital signage software you could give Xibo http://xibo.org.uk/ or Concerto http://www.concerto-signage.org/ a try.


You still need the hardware to make it work.


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

John said:


> You still need the hardware to make it work.


Yes you do, and for most digital signage needs, a small form factor PC is usually enough. Though if multiple locations are going to be managed, then a content server will also be required, configured and managed.

PC Hardware wise, depending on what is actually needed, 400 - 1200.00 should be more than enough to get things going.

But it should also be known it doesn't stop there, they'll still have to create their content, configure the systems, display manager, etc


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We did a digital signage setup at the local community college. It actually turned out pretty slick; each TV got a little dedicated mini-computer hooked into the network, and the central office could use their software to change the message and whatever on the TV. The little mini computer connected to the TV with an HDMI cable.

It might also be possible to hook the TV directly into the network, but I've never seen this done so I don't know.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

If you look around, you can find tvs with sd card slots to play a picture slideshow of logos or whatever.

I see it at trade shows all the time


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

If you don't have HDMI you can extend VGA pretty far out from the originating device, using good quality cables and SVGA driver boxes (like an amplifier). I've done this several times.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Customer wants a flat Panel tv/ monitor to hook a computer to to use as a message board. My question is, can this be achieved with a regular tv? If so, what type of cable between tv and computer? Again, as obvious as it is, I have no clue about data/low v stuff, so bash all you want!


If it's this simple and only 12' away. Most LCD and LED TV's have PC input (as well as HDMI). Just take your monitor cable from the tower and plug it into the PC input. Done.


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.datacomtools.com/catalog/greenlee/make-your-own-hdmi-cables.htm

That was an interesting find today when I was looking around.


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

rnichols said:


> http://www.datacomtools.com/catalog/greenlee/make-your-own-hdmi-cables.htm
> 
> That was an interesting find today when I was looking around.


Interesting? .. Sure, but is it pratical?

The componets alone would make a 15' cable cost around 53.00 (give or take), you can buy one ready to go cheaper than that.

Though for complex "high end" installation needs, it certainly has merit


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> a monitor is cheaper then a tv....


Depending on the size, that's not always accurate. You can get a good 32" 1080p tv for under 400$. Your not gonna find a monitor that size anywhere close to that price.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

This setup is basically to display messages like weather, traffic, etc.. maybe little things like "drive safe today". Without being computer savvy , seems that an additional component wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

VGA or HDMI cable from the PC to the display.


----------

